# i heart her so much



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 17, 2012)

little arnie curls - YouTube


----------



## Rednack (Apr 17, 2012)

you're like the blind leading the blind fatty...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 17, 2012)

she is in way better shae than you

hell i am in way better shape than you


you are spitting wads of aper at a tank fat boy...hill billy santa calus lookin motherfucker...dont even lift


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd fuck the shit out of her so hard, she would never want to see your face again...

She looks unhappy in like all the videos....  281-330-8004  Tell her to call me 


Did i just go that far?...yes, yes i did.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 17, 2012)

bwhahahahahahahhaahha


you are so fukin ugly...you have got to be kidding me....fyi...she hates rough sex


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bwhahahahahahahhaahha
> 
> 
> you are so fukin ugly...you have got to be kidding me....fyi...she hates rough sex



she hates YOUR ruff sex....after me, that's all she'd want...rough....rough...ROUGH


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 17, 2012)

She started making these noises before i even put my dick in her....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 17, 2012)

yet another BOY on the net...dreaming about my lady



more win for kos


dance puppets


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 17, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yet another BOY on the net...dreaming about my lady
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Won't lie...she's hot!


----------



## charley (Apr 17, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing a few nude pics of her to achieve a stiffer feeling.....I mean a more balanced opinion....


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 17, 2012)

charley said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing a few nude pics of her to achieve a stiffer feeling.....I mean a more balanced opinion....



Exactly...for..........research purposes.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm studying anatomy right now so nudes would be helpful....


----------



## EARL (Apr 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> she is in way better shae than you
> 
> hell i am in way better shape than you
> 
> ...



*WHAT A DUMBASS.
*

Others look/act like fucking hillbillies to YOU of all idiots? REALLY?

Now I truly get why that ugly bitch of yours decided to get hitch with you.
Morons are so goddamn easy to manipulate even for a ditzy whore like her.






Yet another terrible thread and vid BTW. A habit you will never get rid of tubby.


----------



## EARL (Apr 18, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Won't lie...she's hot!



Confirmation that you can't actually pull any hot women.

Let alone recognize one. Pathetic sewer varmint.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 18, 2012)

EARL said:


> *WHAT A DUMBASS.
> *
> 
> Others look/act like fucking hillbillies to YOU of all idiots? REALLY?
> ...




I got $500 says KOS would stomp a hole in your ass Eddie.  You ready to man up and put your money where your cum dumpster is?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 18, 2012)

oh...it would be so sweet...i like others blood on me


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 18, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I got $500 says KOS would stomp a hole in your ass Eddie.  You ready to man up and put your money where your cum dumpster is?



i will chip in another fifty….


----------



## EARL (Apr 19, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I got $500 says KOS would stomp a hole in your ass Eddie. You ready to man up and put your money where your cum dumpster is?






azza1971 said:


> i will chip in another fifty???.



If you were smart you wasteful, rotund chumps would donate that to charity.





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh...it would be so sweet...i like others blood on me



I'm sure you do pork chop after those inbred, hillbilly factory workers are 
done tossing your salad while punching the blood from each others noses.


----------



## EARL (Apr 19, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I got $500 says KOS would stomp a hole in your ass Eddie. You ready to man up and put your money where your cum dumpster is?



BTW, you really think someone who sounds like KOS can fight?

Just listen.....

SHES FUNNY - YouTube


Bitch sounds like he's got twinkie crumbs up his nose.

Even these dorks would crack up at that pot-belly swine.

Hilarious helium voice - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2012)

mike tyson
the end

you are pathetic and no one thinks you are funny


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 19, 2012)

she looks like shes leaned out pretty good.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2012)

shes droped like 12 pounds...alot for a little


----------



## rage racing (Apr 19, 2012)

I think she is purdy.....


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> mike tyson
> the end
> 
> you are pathetic and no one thinks you are funny




I have to argue this one i think he's *hilarious !


*


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 19, 2012)

^^ laughs at his own jokes


----------



## EARL (Apr 19, 2012)

Pfffft anyone who couldn't find KOS hilarious has no funny bone, or sense of humor.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 19, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> ^^ laughs at his own jokes




^^ Swallows male semen


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 19, 2012)

EARL said:


> Confirmation that you can't actually pull any hot women.
> 
> Let alone recognize one. Pathetic sewer varmint.



Actually, your picture it the actual proof that you can't "pull" any hot women. Your avatar is a picture of a girl sitting on your lap. This clearly is you trying to prove that you supposedly get women. A girl sitting on your lap MUST make you the mannnnn bro.

Your a fucking faggit from Italy, America buttfucks the shit out of your faggit homosexual country. I hope you are really enjoying the fat fucking bushes every girl down there is sporting.

Go suck a dick, come out of the closet, and stop trying to act like man because you have a girl i your avatar. AND, by the way, if that is you in that photo, you are the skinniest faggit on this entire site. Post some pictures of your needle dick self so we can all laugh at you. You have only posted one fucking thread, and it isn't even workout related, its some post of some FAGGIT ASS GAME.

Your just a fucking troll spammer....253 posts and not one workout/bodybuilding related thread? your a joke.

Your dick is tiny and your moms pussy tastes amazing. We all know you cum in your fathers ass. Hopefully he is dead so he doesn't have to put up with a faggit ass son like you..Wait, you probably dont know him because your mom is a whore and you are a bastard.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 19, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Actually, your picture it the actual proof that you can't "pull" any hot women. Your avatar is a picture of a girl sitting on your lap. This clearly is you trying to prove that you supposedly get women. A girl sitting on your lap MUST make you the mannnnn bro.
> 
> Your a fucking faggit from Italy, America buttfucks the shit out of your faggit homosexual country. I hope you are really enjoying the fat fucking bushes every girl down there is sporting.
> 
> ...





But what do you REALLY think ?


----------



## Watson (Apr 19, 2012)

^^u realise the pic isnt eddie and hes not from italy yeah?


----------



## withoutrulers (Apr 19, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> ^^ Swallows male semen


How much money are we talkin here? And can I opt for the female semen?


----------



## Clothar666 (Apr 19, 2012)

wow,your wife looks like she could a good fucking hard sex.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 19, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> ^^u realise the pic isnt eddie and hes not from italy yeah?



no, i didnt..makes him even a bigger fucking queer


----------



## Clothar666 (Apr 19, 2012)

Killer do you have any pics of her with cum in her mouth ?


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 19, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> ^^u realise the pic isnt eddie and hes not from italy yeah?




Unblocked me huh ?... I knew you like the taste of my cock too much... 




withoutrulers said:


> How much money are we talkin here? And can I opt for the female semen?




I'll allow it.... better call that Cellar door bitch... that's prolly the only pussy your ass would be able 2 pull for a grip.... ( shakes head )


----------



## greg24v (Apr 19, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> I'd fuck the shit out of her so hard, she would never want to see your face again...
> 
> She looks unhappy in like all the videos....  281-330-8004  Tell her to call me
> 
> ...




nice try with the paul wall phone number there


----------



## Watson (Apr 19, 2012)

Mike Jones *281-330-8004* - YouTube


----------



## Tesla (Apr 20, 2012)

Tommy Tutone 867-5309 - YouTube


----------



## colochine (Apr 20, 2012)

tall paul said:


> mike jones *281-330-8004* - youtube



who??!!!


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2012)

^CIA musta removed it because MI6 has been bitching all morning!


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 20, 2012)

She's definitely a pretty girl. Looks like she's leaned out a bit as of lately.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 20, 2012)

I would love to see you guys say this shit to koss's face, you would be wearing your ass for a hat


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 20, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> I would love to see you guys say this shit to koss's face, you would be wearing your ass for a hat


Speaking of hats...why are you wearing a halo in your avi?


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## ctr10 (Apr 20, 2012)

Aries1 said:


> Speaking of hats...why are you wearing a halo in your avi?



Its a portal type window, I didn't even realize I was centered on it


----------



## EARL (Apr 20, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> I would love to see you guys say this shit to koss's face, you would be wearing your ass for a hat



I would say to his pudgy face, his ugly bitch's face, and yours.



ctr10 said:


> Its a portal type window, I didn't even realize I was centered on it




With your nose up KOS bubble butt, its difficult for your stupid ass to realize anything.


----------



## EARL (Apr 20, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Actually, your picture it the actual proof that you can't "pull" any hot women. Your avatar is a picture of a girl sitting on your lap. This clearly is you trying to prove that you supposedly get women. A girl sitting on your lap MUST make you the mannnnn bro.



Not just that, but putting my dick in their pussy and my lips on their boobs.

That most definitely makes ME the MANNNN you balloon-head, acne-covered cunt.



stfuandliftbtch said:


> Go suck a dick, come out of the closet, and stop trying to act like man because you have a girl i your avatar. AND, by the way, if that is you in that photo, you are the skinniest faggit on this entire site. Post some pictures of your needle dick self so we can all laugh at you.



*Let's if we can simplify and figure this one out:

*I = request pics to see female members of this site.

U = request pics to see male members of this site.


Hmm, U tell ME who sounds like the *real "faggit"* ???





stfuandliftbtch said:


> Your just a fucking troll spammer....253 posts and not one workout/bodybuilding related thread? your a joke.
> 
> Your dick is tiny and BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.
> SQUACK SQUACK SQUACK SQUACK SQUACK SQUACK. FLAP FLAP. YADA YADA YADA YADA.



Another reference to male genitals, yeah looks like you are indeed out of the closet.
Nahh who are we kidding you were never in there to begin with you rainbow flag-waver.

So you planning on properly using all your gay energy and persona by stepping on a BBing stage?

I bet you'll pick out the most sparkly pair of bikini briefs you can afford to garner the most attention.
So much so that even KOS will break from that nanny caretaker tramp of his just to go watch you.


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 20, 2012)

eddie you hide behind your computer that makes you a coward


----------



## EARL (Apr 20, 2012)

Actually I have to be in front of my computer in order to use it.

But I digress, point is your sissified asses can easily be whooped.
And will you please stop being stupid with that "eddie" nonsense.

I know you can read the name EARL on your screen, if its clean I imagine.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

how is edward green?


----------



## EARL (Apr 20, 2012)

Who you talking about KOS? Are you that drunk again.....on semen?

Better question is how did you escape from the hippo preserve at the zoo?


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 20, 2012)

Why is everyone afraid of KOS? I'll tax that ass for $150 any day of the week.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

rocky mount va


5 min from lee wade school


pm for further info


come anytime


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 20, 2012)

hahahahaha


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 20, 2012)

they talk the talk but they dont walk the walk


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 20, 2012)

I would fuck KOS so hard, in his butt.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

oh wow


----------



## Rednack (Apr 20, 2012)

i'd kick kos in the ass hunting a fight..


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 20, 2012)

what does it all mean?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

?????


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2012)

What's with all the KOS hatin. Kos is big boned we all know that but the Misses is a nice looking woman.
What the fuck is wrong with some of you people?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 20, 2012)

I would have sex with KOS' wife. There is no doubt about that. I would have sex with KOS, too. Hope this helps...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2012)

^^ditto


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2012)

jealousy is bad


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> What's with all the KOS hatin. Kos is big boned we all know that but the Misses is a nice looking woman.
> What the fuck is wrong with some of you people?



Agreed. But Posting the mrs in AG is asking for trouble


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> jealousy is bad



Hey, your not banned at MD anymore, Dlew started a thread….


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Hey, your not banned at MD anymore, Dlew started a thread….



Im pretty sure KOS said he was only going to stay here while he was banned at MD . .  or has the big fella come to love us?


----------



## EARL (Apr 21, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> they talk the talk but they dont walk the walk



Yeah yeah yeah, more hot air over the web from a typical clod.



REDDOG309 said:


> What's with all the KOS hatin. Kos is big boned we all know that but the Misses is a nice looking woman.
> What the fuck is wrong with some of you people?



What the fuck is wrong with you? Such low standards for a mature man.

That bitch would not even make the D-List of good-looking broads.

Excuse me for having taste in nothing but high quality...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 21, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> im pretty sure kos said he was only going to stay here while he was banned at md . .  Or has the big fella come to love us?



they feel like strangers to me there


----------



## SupaSwole (Apr 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I would have sex with KOS' wife. There is no doubt about that. I would have sex with KOS, too. Hope this helps...


I would have sex with you, to have a chance to have sex with KOS, just to have a slim chance to have sex with his wife.... Just sayin


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 21, 2012)

If we had gay sex my wife would do it out of anger


----------



## independent (Apr 21, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Agreed. But Posting the mrs in AG is asking for trouble



I thought the same thing. Any thread in the ag seems to turn to shit pretty quick.


----------



## EARL (Apr 21, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I thought the same thing. Any thread in the ag seems to turn to shit pretty quick.



The opening post is the shittiest part of this thread.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 21, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> I thought the same thing. Any thread in the ag seems to turn to shit pretty quick.



i try not to post to much in the open forums...i would be banned quickly


who cares what eddie thinks


----------



## custom (Apr 21, 2012)

She's cut up dont ya think. Whats up with the dude that walks right in front of you, showing no respect while taping......was there a back hand involved after filming????


----------



## custom (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh and AZZA's GAY


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 21, 2012)

crowded that day....my temper gets me in trouble to often...i was on good behavior for a change


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 21, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i will chip in another fifty???.




you have no money..remember?


----------



## Gissurjon (Apr 21, 2012)

EARL said:


> *WHAT A DUMBASS.
> *
> 
> Others look/act like fucking hillbillies to YOU of all idiots? REALLY?
> ...



Even though I really don't have anything good to say about the dude, Talking about his wife like that is somewhat out of line lol, even though he frequently pimps her out online...


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 21, 2012)

eddie's next fake screen name should be "zero" because that's what he amounts to.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 21, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> you have no money..remember?



i have plenty you tool…….just ask your missus, evrytime i fuck her i give her a twinkie and a can of mountain dew


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 21, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> Even though I really don't have anything good to say about the dude, Talking about his wife like that is somewhat out of line lol, even though he frequently pimps her out online...



pictures are whoring and pimping now.....i swear you fuking people are so fuking stupid


so in your mind every sex scene filming celeb or model is a whore?

even that is more interaction than a husband at home filMing or taking pics of HIS WIFE


----------



## Gissurjon (Apr 21, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> pictures are whoring and pimping now.....i swear you fuking people are so fuking stupid
> 
> 
> so in your mind every sex scene filming celeb or model is a whore?
> ...



I didn't call your wife a whore, calm the hell down mr. cholesterol, and as a matter of fact I was getting on dude for doing exactly that. I said you pimped her out online, which you do. You show naked videos of your wife for reps and people telling you they want to fuck her, which in return makes you feel less of a failure in life, that's pimpin her out. "Celeb sex scenes" don't show the actors in their own bedroom spreading their ass cheeks, not even porn stars do that and they actually happen to be whores. 
Funny thing is I kinda actually had your back on this one but you can't appreciate it. I haven't said a single bad thing about your wife, never called her any name, I called you one for posting her like that but never her. I don't disrespect another man's wife.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 21, 2012)

EARL said:


> The opening post is the shittiest part of this thread.


I dont think this thread was started for you, you dont have to add a post if you dont like the guy.  Its the man's wife for christ's sake.


----------



## coolhandjames (Apr 22, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> I didn't call your wife a whore, calm the hell down mr. cholesterol, and as a matter of fact I was getting on dude for doing exactly that. I said you pimped her out online, which you do. You show naked videos of your wife for reps and people telling you they want to fuck her, which in return makes you feel less of a failure in life, that's pimpin her out. "Celeb sex scenes" don't show the actors in their own bedroom spreading their ass cheeks, not even porn stars do that and they actually happen to be whores.
> Funny thing is I kinda actually had your back on this one but you can't appreciate it. I haven't said a single bad thing about your wife, never called her any name, I called you one for posting her like that but never her. I don't disrespect another man's wife.





*It's ok, his wife is a total whore*


----------



## EARL (Apr 23, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> Its the man's wife for christ's sake.




Is that suppose to make the pathetic bitch important?

Only makes it worse having to marry that sack of shit.


I imagine you are not a good heckler at all.
Likely some geek with magnifiers on his eyes.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> pictures are whoring and pimping now.....i swear you fuking people are so fuking stupid
> 
> 
> so in your mind every sex scene filming celeb or model is a whore?
> ...



  Let me educate you a little bit captn dumb-dumb..

All women are whores, but most get to chose who they fuck..


Unlike the little redhead cutie anal fucking herself with a candy cane for a bottle of 10 dollar test...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2012)

only time she ever let me stick something up her ass so i guess i dont care how i got the job done


fun for me


----------



## Rednack (Apr 23, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> only time she ever let me stick something up her ass so i guess i dont care how i got the job done
> 
> 
> fun for me


you musta had a really fucked up childhood if poking things up peoples asses turn you on..


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey KOS, we will all rep you for the rest of your life, every day, for a video of a hidden shower cam =)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2012)

that vid is in a thread somewhere


----------



## EARL (Apr 24, 2012)

^^^

Love how this rotund deadbeat changes avatars when he's feeling insecure.
While most images are better than your pot-belly the one you choose usually aren't.


----------



## Rednack (Apr 24, 2012)

He should use a dodge-ball in his avatar, as much as he's dodged me with his trailer park delusions...


----------

